# How long does Supagard really last?



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi All,

Took delivery of my dream car from the dealership yesterday – a stunning Mk 6 GTI Golf in solid white.

Only issue is I noticed there were Supagard posters and promotional leaflets all over the showroom, with the dealer saying they did the usual wash and polish before the handover so I’d say it’s a safe bet this Supagard stuff is the cars current LSP, which if I am being honest doesn’t look like the worst finish in the world, just obviously not in the same league as say the Poorboys SSR polishes and Natty’s wax I’d normally use.

I’m just wondering now how long this stuff really lasts? Have heard it’s meant to last up to 3 years which I find hard to believe, as even the most durable sealants I know of only seem to last about 12 months. Surely if they lasted any longer the companies making them would go out of business would they not?

Should I just leave it on the car until it inevitably fails, which could be in the next 3 weeks, or 3 years…

Or should I just do an APC / degrease wash followed by clay / machine polish to remove what everyone here describes as garbage?




Thanks,

R.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Unless you paid for the supaguard to be applied it wont have been applied and if you did pay for it, you could have had much better protection applied properly.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Supaguard is a dealer option, at extra cost.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

It is an option but it was the first thing the dealer offered to 'throw in' when I bought my car from them.

Opinions vary on here, but Supagard is rated to last anywhere from 10 minutes to a few months from what I've read. If you want to be sure, give the Golf a going over with a very mild polish to remove any LSP then finish with your preference :thumb:


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

Had it on two cars (freebie) and it lasts around 6-8 months if you use a neutral shampoo. Certainly not worth the inflated prices they charge for it, and can't really vouch for the interior treatment either as both cars had leather seats and I won't allow food or drink in the cars.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not worth the money as an option, it will last until you decontaminate the cars bodywork then it's gone, at some point in your cars life it will need tardis or APC, claying etc, all this will degrade and / or remove your super guard.


----------

